# Not a report. Even better, a great fish story.



## richg99 (Apr 28, 2018)

https://southernoutdoorsman.blogspot.com/2012/05/mothers-day-yesterday-was-mothers-day.html


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 29, 2018)

Good read. It is interesting how we can know we should be doing one thing and then do something else just out of habit or comfort level.


----------

